# Sonora, Mexico Adventure



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

Earlier this year at my annual trip to an international medical convention I shared a dinning table with a Mexican doctor, to my surprise he turned to be a fellow MTBer and lives in Sonora, Mexico. I live in Phoenix a mere 5 hour drive away from (Cananea, Sonora) where he lives, so when he invited for some south of the border biking I gladly accepted. 


Day 1:

I got to Cananea at around 2 PM and gave the Doc a ring to let him know I was already in town. He gave me some driving directions and since Cananea is a small town (30,000 population) I soon found myself in his front door. It turns out his kids go to college in Mexico City and since I had already met his wife, she is also a doctor and was at the convention, they let me stay in their house. To my surpirise there is a trail 2 km away from their house so that very afternoon we went out for a ride. I

Pics 1,2,3: Its a short twisty single track, one loop is about 8 miles, but since there is only around 6 MTBers in town you can ride it in any direction you want as many times as you want. We put in about 20 miles of riding that day.

Pic 4: In the background you can see a large copper mine, one of the biggest in both North and South America. The highest peak you can see is where we would be headed on day 2.

After our ride we had a nice little bbq and some corona's and had a good conversation about medical stuff and kids being in college.


----------



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

*Day 2*

Day 2:

Damn phone wakes me up, I was expecting that... 2 doctors under the same roof. We get our stuff ready and head out to a loooooong climb. It turns out we are climbing towards and astronomical observatory. Its a short distance 10 miles but it really beats your legs up.

On the background you can bearly see our day 3 adventure... more climbing.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Congrats!!! Awesome riding!!!

Keep coming south the border!!

Cananea looks very differetn from Hermosillo where I spent a while. Hermosillo is very arid.


----------



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

*Day 3*

We head out to climb Los Ajos mountains.

A nice 30 mile ride with lots of climbing for the first 15 miles and then is all downhill the same you came.


----------



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

*Days 4,5, 6*

For days 4 and 5 we went to Hermosillo, the state's capital. We rode two different trails, one located in a very nice residental area called La Jolla, extremely technical and fast rolling trails. We alse rode the Bachoco trail which is a short ride but with some fun jumps and technical sections. I didn't get any pictures here since we both forgot our cameras in Cananea and wouldn't have them until day 6.

Day 6 we went over to San Carlos Guaymas a beach town with another singletrack trail. The views from the trail are spectacular see for yourself.

This was our last day riding since I couldn't stay down there any longer, working sucks haha.

Next year I'll be to cooper canyon with them, really looking forward to it.

Anyone from AZ I recommend you check out Sonora for some very nice riding. Fell free to PM if you want any info on how to get to the trails, lodging and such.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Thx--nice pictures. Always nice to have new members here on the mtbr community. Will look forward to more of your postings.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

these were cool. my grandparents are from that region, particularly Cananea, so it's a place i've wanted to go to for a long time. 

thanks for sharing and good to hear there is some mtbing going on in the area.


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

*Cananea!*

That's it, I'm going to Cananea. Thanks for the pics & report. I have a friend there and have always wanted to climb the telescope. Sometimes you can see it from distant mountains in southern AZ. I didn't know there was singletrack near town though, it looks very nice.

I have ridden Bachoco and La Jolla quite a few times. La Jolla is absolutely brutal as a race. Another great trail designed and built by "Crazy Luis" is La Caridad. It's a little outside town but better than Bachoco, IMO.

The guy who said 'keep going' into Mexico is right. There's some great stuff down there.


----------

